# DCC Decoder Installation Question



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, I’m a new guy to the group and DCC (Yea) I’m catching on slowly and even though I know how to do searches I cant find anything on the internet or with the guy at the store that explains a few things that would seem important to any and all. Like this, I just got the NCE power cab, then the Proto 2000 Diesel EMD F7 A and B SOO line set, I want to put a Tsunami TSU 1000 in this bugger but I cant find the answers to my questions anywhere. 1, can I pull the plug with the 9 wires out of the tsunami and plug it in to the 9 pin plug on the smaller board at the end of the wires coming from the longer board, or do I remove both boards and do a hard wire from scratch, or do I solder the Tsunami to the longer board, and do I have to remove the smaller board? This is starting to drive me mad lol. So if anyone would care to help me threw this I would be very grateful. PS the store couldn’t even answer this so……… Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've moved your post to an appropriate place so you can better get answers.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

iamwhiteshadow,
First things first.. It's a Decoder not an Encoder, Your NCE Controller is the encoder, it encodes the signal onto the rails the Tsunami's job is to Decode that signal.
OK on to your problem Yes you can unplug the 9 Pin JST Plug out of the end of the Tsunami and plug it into the 9 pin on the board.
I personally remove all existing boards and hard wire them into the engine, but I'm very experianced in DCC installs.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for moveing the post I wasnt sure where to post it.
Thank you.
Thanks to you NIMT also,
I knew the diferance in coder and decoder I have worked with MIDI in music for years and CNC but its good to have that info, None of the MIDI or CNC explain cercutry so thanks for answering the main question on the Tsunami I was asked by the store guy if I found the answer to pass it along to him. Im going to hard wire anyway as I would rather not take up all the room for ease of instal only. You guys are the best thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just give a shout if you need anything else.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

*Well actualy I do lol*

As I removed the old board I read the instructions for installing the new one and found (FX5 and FX6 function outputs) with no explanations as to what they can be used for. This is what I mean when I say there isnt enough info in the instructions as to what each wire can be used for. I'm going to assume they are programmable outputs but I'm guessing there used for ditch lights and other stuff? If anyone uses them what do you use them for? Everything else I understand and have wired up. Funny I never thought I would be working on trains again, I worked for years running a 250 ton press break making panel's, hoods, and many other parts for trains and when I was younger I worked on the Pecatonica line in Janesville, WI. I pulled ties and replaced them on a crew of about 8 guys. As I look at some of the Hobey trans I see the panels, railing plaques, and hoods I made. Fun stuff to remember. Many engines passed threw the plant for refit.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

With Tsunami decoders,F5 and F6 are mostly used for ditch lights but can be configured for quite a few other lighting features also.My best recommendation...visit Soundtraxx's website and then their "manuals" section...you'll find all you want to know there.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes FX5 and FX6 are programable outputs, they are commonly used to run ditch lights, but can also be used for strobes, flashing front and rear running lights, number board lights, step lights, truck lights, cab lights,and a lot more. They are just fancy remote controled switches!


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for the help, I went threw the online install site but becouse I didnt know the F5 and F6 where used for this I didnt know to look at lights as I'm sure many people would do when starting out. I had an inclination but wasn't 100% sure and as my Dad would always say (Why didnt you ask, now look what you did) lol


----------

